# Why No Fenders



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Fenders keep you clean, dry and comfortable so I highly recommend them on any commuter bike and even when training on road bikes in the winter.

You want fenders that are wider than the tire and cover as much of the tire as possible, like my One Way:








My first commuter was a road bike with tiny clip on fenders, they helped, but I still got wet and I did not know what I was missing. When I got my One Way with big fenders I was surprised at how my feet were even staying so dry through puddles. It was like I was driving a car to work.

For the nay-sayers:
"I shower at work, so I don't need fenders. Wet is Wet"
-- You would be much better off with fenders, because even if it is not raining and the roads are wet, you will get hosed down with oily and dirty, grit water from the road. Fenders will keep you from having to put on dirty and wet riding clothes when you commute home or prevent you from going through two commuting outfits a day.

Try fenders.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Last summer, I commuted by bike rain or shine. It only took me two rainy days to realize I wanted fenders.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

To me, the nicest thing about fenders is how much cleaner they keep your bike. Riding in the rain or wet roads can really get your drive train filthy, but fenders help a lot. I don't generally commute on days when it's raining when I get up, but will ride if the roads are wet with no rain or sprinkles, plus I sometimes get caught in the rain on the way home.


----------



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Some people like to get dirty.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Real Men don't need no stinkin' fenders, because Real Men are actually little wussies who fear the rain and beat a hasty retreat to their cars at the least sign of dampness.

For the rest of us, there are fenders.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> Riding in the rain or wet roads can really get your drive train filthy, but fenders help a lot.


I have not noticed that fenders help with this. How low does your front fender go?


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

And looking cool is a priority for many.

Don't forget Disc-Brakes & racks. As far as I am concerned, there really is a commuter bike standard. Sure you can bike on anything, but for day in - day out riders the combination of drop bars, fenders, rear racks and disc brakes reigns supreme.


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

rkj__ said:


> I have not noticed that fenders help with this. How low does your front fender go?


This is the key. The OP's fenders are pretty good - but I think you can get them lower - if not, custom mudflaps are in order. I just ordered some Planet Bike Cascadias after fitting Planet Bike "Hardcore" fenders to my BUZZ road bike. You could tell right away, there wasn't quite enough drop with the front fender. Hopefully the Cascadias will be just right.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I love my fenders, but there is one place where they suck- carrying a bike on a roof rack.


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

buck-50 said:


> I love my fenders, but there is one place where they suck- carrying a bike on a roof rack.


Also - not so good for wheeling around the garage on the rear wheel. Mandatory practice if your garage is as organized as mine.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

aking legs said:


> Also - not so good for wheeling around the garage on the rear wheel. Mandatory practice if your garage is as organized as mine.


I've learned to pick it up by the seat tube and carry it nose down- that seems to work.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sometimes*

I keep fenders on one multi-speed bike and one fixed gear, both of which I use for commuting in the "rainy season." As you can see, most of the time here in Fresno, California, fenders are completely unnecessary.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm generally with Fixed, due to the fact that I live in the arid West. The roads are, practically, always dry here. The only time you ride across water is if there is a pile of melting snow draining across the road or if a srinkler is malfunctioning and draining across the road.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Fixed said:


> I keep fenders on one multi-speed bike and one fixed gear, both of which I use for commuting in the "rainy season." As you can see, most of the time here in Fresno, California, fenders are completely unnecessary.



We had significantly more rain that that- just last _month_!

And yes, I have fenders on my commuter,and just grabbed a set of cruds to try on my other bike.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Fixed said:


> I keep fenders on one multi-speed bike and one fixed gear, both of which I use for commuting in the "rainy season." As you can see, most of the time here in Fresno, California, fenders are completely unnecessary.


Completely valid point. Some areas just don't see a lot of rain. Plus, not everyone relies solely on their bike for transportation, and may choose a different option on rainy days.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

why no fenders?
skip to about 3:10


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> why no fenders?
> skip to about 3:10


Or take a few minutes out of your day and watch the whole thing.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Vanity is the usual reason for no fenders. Then again Honjos or wood fenders can be effective and vain. A delightful combination!

If I lived in a dry place I can see no fenders. My touring bike/commuter always has fenders, the roadie usually does, the winter bike always does, the crosser and mtb never do. I ride rain and shine so I want to be as comfy as possible. I guess for those people who don't ride in the rain fenders aren't needed.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Rain, what's rain? Friggin' desert.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

*Pacific Northwest = Fenders*

Repost: fenders help keep the chain clean too.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a bike with full fenders but the new fixed gear I built for commuting just has a rear clip on fender. It at least keeps me from getting a filthy back. It is a cyclocross/touring frame and I built it to ride in all conditions. I was worried snow might build up too much with full fenders. I might put on full fenders now that that's not a problem, but it doesn't feel urgent to me. 

YMMV. This has a lot to do with where you commute. I bring the full fendered bike when I'm in Portland visiting family


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

aking legs said:


> Sure you can bike on anything, but for day in - day out riders the combination of drop bars, fenders, rear racks and disc brakes reigns supreme.


Amen, brother, amen.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

brucew said:


> Amen, brother, amen.


WOW. What an amazing bike. Sweet commuter indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

rmsmith said:


> Repost: fenders help keep the chain clean too.


Now those are good fender extenders.

I learned of fenders when I moved to Oregon to go to school (Beavers). I started road biking and the unwritten rule on group rides was not only do to have to have fenders, but you also have to have a "fender extender". The fender extender blocks the rooster tail of water so that your riding buddies don't get wet. 

I tried to get roadies in the the area to try this in the winter, but they are afraid that they would look like a Fred.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*fenders*



rkj__ said:


> I have not noticed that fenders help with this. How low does your front fender go?


I've got Planet Bike Cascadias on my commuter bike. They extend fairly low, but I think the mudflaps are what really make the difference.


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

This might be a good way to err.. umm.. augment your mudflaps:

http://www.amazon.com/Electra-Chrom...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1271346813&sr=1-1


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

*New "Buzz" commuter - with new Cascadias*

Just got the Cascadia fenders. They are very close to the Planet Bike "Hardcore" fenders, with the exception of longer mudflaps and slightly different mounting hardware. We'll see how this arrangement holds up first and if crud continues to shoot up into the chain I might modify my Hardcore rear fender to serve as a longer front. 

It does beg the question: How low can you go?


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

aking legs said:


> Just got the Cascadia fenders. They are very close to the Planet Bike "Hardcore" fenders, with the exception of longer mudflaps and slightly different mounting hardware. We'll see how this arrangement holds up first and if crud continues to shoot up into the chain I might modify my Hardcore rear fender to serve as a longer front.
> 
> It does beg the question: How low can you go?


Another nice commuter build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried searching for pictures of Pros that were not concerned about vanity (why people don't use fenders in the wet,lMHO) and used fenders for training in the wet. I could not find any easily, , but I did find these fenders that were designed and marketed specifically for road racers. Interesting.


----------

